# Misha's 8 String Limited Run



## oc616 (Jan 18, 2016)

*mod edit: price is in Canadian $*

What do people reckon to this? Aside from being absurdly expensive for a plain black guitar with no identifying markers.

Jackson Limited Edition Misha Mansoor Juggernaut HT 8, Ebony Fingerboard, Satin Black 2856808000

EDIT: I'm sure given the people who had issues with his production 7 upon receiving them would have a field day with this this.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 18, 2016)

Damn. I pretty much feel just your second sentence. I hate to think what this would cost in Australia.


----------



## oc616 (Jan 18, 2016)

Saying that though, look at Chris Broderick's new hipshot bridge sig 7 price: Jackson Chris Broderick Soloist&#8482; HT 7, Ebony Fingerboard, Black with Case 2803157803 &#8203;

What. The. ....? $6000?!


----------



## Sumsar (Jan 18, 2016)

The Broderick does not have a hipshot bridge, but some single string bridge made by jackson - maybe thats partly why it just so much: because it has a custom bridge?


----------



## blacai (Jan 18, 2016)

But these are canadians $. Am I wrong?

I mean. 5000 canadians $ are 3.1K USA $


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 18, 2016)

Wow....it's not even spec'ed very well....


----------



## scrub (Jan 18, 2016)

yeah this is canadian dollars. Still....way over priced.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 18, 2016)

It's very.... Black


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 18, 2016)

Sumsar said:


> The Broderick does not have a hipshot bridge, but some single string bridge made by jackson - maybe thats partly why it just so much: because it has a custom bridge?



They look like ABM single string bridges. Odd choice.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 18, 2016)

Price is without any discount on the MAP, I'm guessing they'll be 25-30% cheaper (in the US at least, RIP Canadian dollars).


----------



## Mangle (Jan 18, 2016)

Yeah, Jackson = CASH. But 5 grand would have been over and above, even for a Jackson MSRP. Ending up around 26 or 27 is about average for this model? 

Gotta be prepared to encounter modest devaluing as you PLAY THE SH*T OUT OF THIS BEAST!!!!

A 28" - 30" scale on something like this for comparison would be so mind-bottling. Squeeze a lefty out of the line along the way.... somewhere....somehow.... right?(wrong)


----------



## lewis (Jan 18, 2016)

no offence to anyone who likes Misha enough to drop money on this, but WHY....when its this much money, wouldnt you just go Custom route from any of the big and actually respectable builders (Astrides, Mayones, Carvin/Kiesel) etc and get something totally unique to you, probably better looking for you and ticks more boxes for you for probably less money than this Jackson?...


----------



## gabsonuro (Jan 18, 2016)

lewis said:


> no offence to anyone who likes Misha enough to drop money on this, but WHY....when its this much money, wouldnt you just go Custom route from any of the big and actually respectable builders (Astrides, Mayones, Carvin/Kiesel) etc and get something totally unique to you, probably better looking for you and ticks more boxes for you for probably less money than this Jackson?...



agreed for me, if i was spending 5K canadian+tax, id rather just order a mayones that is equally overpriced but allows me to pick some options.

at this pricerange of 8 string, the TAM100 is a significantly better deal than the jackson.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Jan 18, 2016)

^Custom isn't ALWAYS better. JP Universe had a thread on it a while back...I think.

EDIT: Aaaand I'm not as lazy as I thought: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/283931-advise-veteran.html


----------



## lewis (Jan 18, 2016)

ThePIGI King said:


> ^Custom isn't ALWAYS better. JP Universe had a thread on it a while back...I think.
> 
> EDIT: Aaaand I'm not as lazy as I thought: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/283931-advise-veteran.html



Im starting to feel this way a little but playing Devils advocate is where I would rather go custom for these prices is all i meant.

Also Kiesel despite offering custom options comes across almost as though its a production model somehow haha. If I were going customish I would do Kiesel Vader 8 hoping FF becomes an option in the future.


----------



## TGOD (Jan 18, 2016)

Matte black? Nah.


----------



## bzhan1 (Jan 18, 2016)

Jackson CEO just having a laugh at Misha fanboys on his new yacht


----------



## Lasik124 (Jan 18, 2016)

I like it!

But the price is shocking as people have mentioned


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2016)

As said before, the price is so outrageous because the CDN is in the toilet right now.


----------



## TheKindred (Jan 18, 2016)

man ... you hang out here long enough and you watch everything come around.

swap this guitar with the OP and the threads are almost identical


----------



## macgruber (Jan 19, 2016)

TheKindred said:


> man ... you hang out here long enough and you watch everything come around.
> 
> swap this guitar with the OP and the threads are almost identical


but there are plenty fixed 27" 8's on the market and have been for a while. the m8 is almost 30".


----------



## oc616 (Jan 19, 2016)

Agree with Macgruber, I can see the niche for the M8M more due to it's specs. The Jackson is very run-of-the-mill Schecter/ESP Deluxe range specs with (I'm hoping) a much better build quality. Do we need another plain, black, 27" 8 string on the market? Particularly one that's the price of a good custom? If they sell boat loads then sure, but it's not up my street and I struggle to see who this would appeal to outside of die-hard fans or impatient people willing to sacrifice EVERYTHING they want from going custom just to have most of what they want sooner.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 19, 2016)

at the current rate it is $3457.88 usd. here are the specs, does this explain the price?



> Features
> Body Material: Alder
> Body Finish: Matte
> Neck: 1-Piece Bolt-On Quartersawn Maple with Graphite Reinforcement
> ...


----------



## narad (Jan 19, 2016)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> at the current rate it is $3457.88 usd. here are the specs, does this explain the price?



Not really...Aristides will build you an 8 with a chameleon paint job, better frets, and a more consistent quality record for the same price...maybe even fanned. Could get a Mayones setius 8 spec'd mostly to your liking for that price. 

I mean, *maybe* if we had heard nothing but amazing things about the Misha sigs, but they've been riddled with problems from the git-go, and this has the additional problem of a disproportionate body and a ridiculous headstock. I'm still tempted by the Misha 7 string (coming in at around $1k less at the right dealer at the right time), but this just looks like a complete fail to be honest.


----------



## yellowshiva (Jan 19, 2016)

looks wrong


----------



## Opion (Jan 19, 2016)

If it plays good, sounds good, and feels good, I don't see the issue here. I still stick by my theory that the custom shop guitar market has ruined nearly everyone's taste buds on this website, demanding top-of-the-line figured tops and backs, 100+year old body woods, some fancy bridge and pickups and stainless steel everything  

It's just a freakin' guitar! Plus, by now we have to remember that any time a new model comes out from a company that they don't normally produce, they play it safe with...surprise...a boring color! I wonder what other company does this


----------



## Opion (Jan 19, 2016)

edit: double post


----------



## oc616 (Jan 19, 2016)

Opion said:


> If it plays good, sounds good, and feels good, I don't see the issue here. I still stick by my theory that the custom shop guitar market has ruined nearly everyone's taste buds on this website, demanding top-of-the-line figured tops and backs, 100+year old body woods, some fancy bridge and pickups and stainless steel everything
> 
> It's just a freakin' guitar! Plus, by now we have to remember that any time a new model comes out from a company that they don't normally produce, they play it safe with...surprise...a boring color! I wonder what other company does this



They did ruin things to an extent, people want natural bodies (oooh another coffee table!) and passive pickups from boutique brands like Bareknuckle. You have to bare in mind that EMG has had such a chokehold on the Deluxe metal models market for a while due to being so synonymous with the metal sound. From Metallica through to Slipknot, if it wasn't EMG soapbars it was Seymour Duncan. You can still see this in the Iron Label series from Ibanez and any LTD400+ series guitar. 

Hell, it doesn't take much to NOT put paint on a guitar lol, Ibanez produced plenty of natural finishes over the last 2 years. People want to feel unique and special, but want a status symbol to flash off how unique they are. Remember, the custom isn't about "being the best", it's about "being different".


----------



## Opion (Jan 19, 2016)

Yeah true. That's also not to say I wasn't one of them! I remember 5 years ago when Blackmachines were almost an urban legend around here and Bernie Rico hadn't yet been exposed. In truth I'm stoked there's so many awesome builders out right now (Orsmby, Kiesel, Daemoness, etc.), but in my own personal opinion, lots of people focus too much on gear instead of their playing which is IMO the more important part. An instrument *SHOULD* be a tool, not a fashion statement, but hey, some people like both right?


----------



## The Scenic View (Jan 19, 2016)

Bad day to live in Canada


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 19, 2016)

Seem to remember a bunch of people asking for an 8 string version of these guitars when the HT6s/HT7s were announced. Now it's out and people just want to complain.

USA Jackson, good pickups, Hipshot hardware = $$.

I dig it. Not going to buy it as I don't need any more 8s, but if I wanted a really good/higher end 8 it'd be between this and an M8M.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 19, 2016)

I love how the MSRP is $5034, and they have it for $4999.99, so they say, "You save $34.01!" Like, if I have $4999.99 to spend on a plain guitar the $34.01 is really gonna help me out. That's less than 1% off. They may as well say, "Now 0.6% off!"  I'll be like, "Hey, guys, I got this for a STEAL! They were blowing out the Misha sigs for 0.6% off! I think I'll take my savings and go buy some lunch!"


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jan 19, 2016)

Opion said:


> If it plays good, sounds good, and feels good, I don't see the issue here. I still stick by my theory that the custom shop guitar market has ruined nearly everyone's taste buds on this website, demanding top-of-the-line figured tops and backs, 100+year old body woods, some fancy bridge and pickups and stainless steel everything



But I mean, if you could get all of those nice things for the same price....in a package you choose...in a configuration and aesthetic (to an extent) of your design...why wouldn't you?

It's what I think about whenever I see these super expensive signature guitars. I'd love a Holcomb PRS, but not for the, what was it, $3500, $4000 they were selling for? Or the M8M that was crazy expensive, and wasn't the real-deal TAM over 3k as well? Unless that guitar happens to be _exactly_ what you would design sight unseen, I can't imagine not going the custom route through a reputable luthier. But that's just, like, my opinion, man.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2016)

^Eh, if the guitar already has the specs of what they wanted, why not go with something already made without the several month (and sometimes over a year) wait time?

...Even though this is Jackson, so you're probably going to deal with delays.


----------



## trem licking (Jan 19, 2016)

it's just too much money for what it is, don't care who's name is on it.


----------



## bulb (Jan 19, 2016)

It's a very limited CS run that I believe were masterbuilt by Mike Shannon.

Given that, we expect these move pretty quickly as a result.

With the price/nature of such a guitar, it's obviously not for everyone, but then again that can be said about most things haha.

I got the final prototype for approval right before we went out on our Euro headliner and the guitar performed wonderfully on an international winter tour, so I am very happy!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 19, 2016)

bulb said:


> It's a very limited CS run that I believe were masterbuilt by Mike Shannon.
> 
> Given that, we expect these move pretty quickly as a result.
> 
> ...



Even though I'm not in a position to afford one of your guitars, I think they're sick as hell and you did a great job on em, especially that 8, which everyone asked for and now seemingly just wants to complain about.  They're certainly some of the most beautiful looking superstrats out there, and the specs are amazing.

I really enjoy the pics and NGDs for them, and appreciate the fact that you still post here.

Keep doing em up and if I'm ever in a position to grab one, I will. 

 the haters.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 19, 2016)

If it had the SLS style headstock I'd probably have to buy one.


----------



## gujukal (Jan 20, 2016)

Looks like a 800 dollar guitar tbh. Also it doesn't feel like a guitar Misha would play much on, matte black is just not Misha lol


----------



## Wildebeest (Jan 20, 2016)

macgruber said:


> but there are plenty fixed 27" 8's on the market and have been for a while. the m8 is almost 30".


Not to mention the M8 is iconic and there are way more Meshuggah fans in the world than Periphery at the moment. I look at both the M8 and this limited Misha 8 as collectors items more than anything really. I'm sure it plays amazing.


----------



## ncfiala (Jan 20, 2016)

$5000 for that. It's not specced very well at all and it's a sig model of a virtually unknown guitarist. But I guess it does have "hand-rubbed" urethane gel on the back of the neck. I guess that's worth the extra $4500.


----------



## molsoncanadian (Jan 20, 2016)

Witnessing the issues Jackson had just releasing a RG body 6 string with a fixed bridge, I cant wait to see what kind of fun they have managing another 2 strings


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2016)

ncfiala said:


> $5000 for that. It's not specced very well at all and it's a sig model of a virtually unknown guitarist. But I guess it does have "hand-rubbed" urethane gel on the back of the neck. I guess that's worth the extra $4500.



For the love of all that is ....ing unholy, IT'S THE CANADIAN PRICE. 

The Canadian dollar is in the ....ter. That's why it's so expensive at that store.


----------



## bulb (Jan 20, 2016)

steinmetzify said:


> Even though I'm not in a position to afford one of your guitars, I think they're sick as hell and you did a great job on em, especially that 8, which everyone asked for and now seemingly just wants to complain about.  They're certainly some of the most beautiful looking superstrats out there, and the specs are amazing.
> 
> I really enjoy the pics and NGDs for them, and appreciate the fact that you still post here.
> 
> ...



Haha thanks for the kind words, but no need to  the haters. If there is something I have learned from releasing my sig guitar, it's that ss.org is definitely a great place to see a niche group's opinions (especially one that I consider myself part of) but that the ss.org opinions don't really seem to factor into overall sales and/or the success of a product. The discussion is a good thing as well!

I just hope to educate on any misinformation and answer questions people may have about the guitar(s)!


----------



## bulb (Jan 20, 2016)

gujukal said:


> Looks like a 800 dollar guitar tbh. Also it doesn't feel like a guitar Misha would play much on, matte black is just not Misha lol



Funny enough this is what my 8 string prototype has been for the last year and a bit, so it has been pretty much exclusively been what I have been using hahah.


----------



## Miek (Jan 20, 2016)

how brutal and trv is it


----------



## oneblackened (Jan 21, 2016)

I dunno that I'd pay $3.5k or so US for one of those, but they're nothing if not good (Jackson masterbuilts are incredible). 

That said, I'd rather Black Dogs or a Nailbomb/VHII combo over the Juggernauts. Always found the Juggernauts to have a weird tubby low mid thing going on.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 21, 2016)

ncfiala said:


> $5000 for that. It's not specced very well at all and *it's a sig model of a virtually unknown guitarist.* But I guess it does have "hand-rubbed" urethane gel on the back of the neck. I guess that's worth the extra $4500.



 Guess the only way that's true is if you've been living under a rock for the last 7+ years.  Not going to debate on the pricing because I honestly don't care (and no, I don't play 8's often enough to justify one of the caliber, so I'm not trying to rationalize the purchase ) but calling Misha a "virtually unknown guitarist" is just ignorant.


----------



## Passtheapathy (Jan 21, 2016)

molsoncanadian said:


> Witnessing the issues Jackson had just releasing a RG body 6 string with a fixed bridge, I cant wait to see what kind of fun they have managing another 2 strings



Posts like this need more attention. I have had three different Juggernaut HT6s now and Jackson just can't seem to get it totally right. My current one is sitting in a Fender warranty service center because the _strings won't stay in tune_. On a $3,000 guitar. Faulty hipshot tuners and an incorrectly filed nut. I love the guitar to death, but come on.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 21, 2016)

steinmetzify said:


> that 8, which everyone asked for and now seemingly just wants to complain about.



Quoting this for emphasis


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 21, 2016)

I dig muchly. I love the stealth look.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jan 21, 2016)

bulb said:


> Funny enough this is what my 8 string prototype has been for the last year and a bit, so it has been pretty much exclusively been what I have been using hahah.



You mean....you didn't get a blue one?

Also, side note on the 'everyone complaining' gripes, you folks have to remember that the people that are most inclined to voice their opinions are the people that aren't happy with something.
Kinda jives with what Misha touched on with 'our opinions not factoring into sales.' For every post you see saying 'lame guitar 2/10 would not play' there are probably a couple other people thinking 'hell yeah dude I bet that thing would thall your face off.'


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2016)

^The problem I have is people assuming these guitars are 5000 USD and go on a bitchfest about the price, when that's the Canadian price.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 21, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^The problem I have is people assuming these guitars are 5000 USD and go on a bitchfest about the price, when that's the Canadian price.





THIS. It's happened in 3 separate threads. PAY ATTENTION JACKASSES


----------



## scrub (Jan 21, 2016)

^$5000 for this horribly spec'd guitar?!?!?! WHAT. F THAT!!!


wait it's only $3000? GAS GAS GAS GAS GAS!!!!!


----------



## Insomnia (Jan 21, 2016)

bulb said:


> Funny enough this is what my 8 string prototype has been for the last year and a bit, so it has been pretty much exclusively been what I have been using hahah.



I remember you playing that a Juggernaut 8 at KOKO, and I thought 'DAMN! I hope they bring these out as a production, phoawr!'

I'm very happy Jackson are really taking the Juggernauts to the next level. Do you think we'll see a more affordable line of 6s and 7s in the future, like Jake's 2016 Ibby line?


----------



## trem licking (Jan 21, 2016)

ok. $3,500 united states dollars is too much for this guitar.


----------



## ncfiala (Jan 21, 2016)

HighGain510 said:


> Guess the only way that's true is if you've been living under a rock for the last 7+ years.  Not going to debate on the pricing because I honestly don't care (and no, I don't play 8's often enough to justify one of the caliber, so I'm not trying to rationalize the purchase ) but calling Misha a "virtually unknown guitarist" is just ignorant.


 
Yeah he may not be virtually unknown on extremely niche forums like this, but to the general guitar player or metalhead he is. If it wasn't for this forum I would have no idea who he is because I don't listen to screamo. Which is what most djentI have heard sounds like. Percussive screamo. I hereby redubbeth thy genre preamo.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2016)

> I don't listen to screamo.





Seriously, anyone who uses "screamo" deserves to be banned. It's probably a worse genre denotation than djent will ever be.


----------



## Randy (Jan 21, 2016)

ncfiala said:


> Yeah he may not be virtually unknown on extremely niche forums like this, but to the general guitar player or metalhead he is. If it wasn't for this forum I would have no idea who he is because I don't listen to screamo. Which is what most djentI have heard sounds like. Percussive screamo. I hereby redubbeth thy genre preamo.



He's been featured on the cover of several guitar player's magazine (mainstream ones). If you think something's trivial because you don't like it, that's one thing but facts are facts and people outside of his forum know who Misha and Periphery are.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 21, 2016)

He's won awards from websites and magazines over much more "prominent" and "well known" household names.


Unknown indeed.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 21, 2016)

I've seen them on the front of Guitar World magazine. Relatively unknown? Uneducated statements ftw


----------



## exo (Jan 21, 2016)

In the guitarist community......if you get magazine covers and WRITE A COLUMN FOR A MAJOR PUBLICATION BASED OFF YOUR PLAYING, there's just no way in hell to justify calling the guy an "unknown". That's just a statement of stupidity..........and it's a pretty .... thing to do to a guy who has been so damn courteous and involved with this community. 

The pricing isn't out of line. It's specs for materials are right in line with the 6's and 7's, and it's NOT an absurd markup to be a grand more expensive as a custom shop master built limited edition piece. It's pretty much right where it should be, price wise.

My personal tastes run to "not paying that kind of scratch for a guitar with a generic black finish".......but it IS someone else's sig piece. I'd personally be happier if this was in Laguna burst, but chances are I still wouldn't be looking to lay out that kind of money. I suspect MOST of us aren't, which makes all the bitching that much more amusing.......


----------



## Miek (Jan 21, 2016)

misha is my friend and he is famous and strong. he has big muscles and his hair is like that of a golden adonis


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 21, 2016)

Yeah, bulb is moderately well known to guitar players. And to the target audience of an 8 string guitar? Exceptionally well known. It's true that the average dad rocker may not know who he is, but those guys probably know of some blues player who none of us talk about. The only way a mischa sig wouldn't make sense is if it was a traditional guitar style. Or a banjo.


----------



## domsch1988 (Jan 22, 2016)

I just don't get all that fuzz... I mean the Fender custom Shop is producing uninspired Strats, with generic pickup configs, the same burst/black/whatever finish with pretty much no difference from any other Mexican/American Strat. Yet people throw happily thousands of dollars at them...
Same goes for Gibson CS or the PRS Private Stock Guitars...

I can see why people do pay these prices, and i'm happy that i don't have to. It's not like there are no other alternatives out there. If you think it's to expensive, just don't buy it...


----------



## gujukal (Jan 22, 2016)

ncfiala said:


> $5000 for that. It's not specced very well at all and it's a sig model of a virtually unknown guitarist. But I guess it does have "hand-rubbed" urethane gel on the back of the neck. I guess that's worth the extra $4500.



Unknown guitarist?! He the king of 0's man


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 22, 2016)

funny on how if this guitar would be the blue frost color not many ppl would be bitching about it

all because the black. 

but to be fair we all are used to a "all black" guitar its more of cheap entry level "safe" colors guitars, and the bigger the price the more fancy tops we see.

we al bitching on the "looks", in which I could also said that the price is too much for a "plain looking" guitar, but this guitar is one of those that needs to be played and in your hands to justify the price and understand the quality


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 22, 2016)

It's made in the god damn custom shop. That's why it costs what it does. 


Go to any other company's website, and do their quote thingy with these specs. It'll be similar, if not more. (way more most likely)


----------



## erdiablo666 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> It's true that the average dad rocker may not know who he is, but those guys probably know of some blues player who none of us talk about.



I'm an average dad rocker, and even I know who he is.


----------



## isotropy (Jan 22, 2016)

Idk it looks pretty sweet to me....The price isn't a surprise. Just another awesome guitar I'll never afford 

Like the TAM100 and the JBM100....


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 22, 2016)

erdiablo666 said:


> I'm an average dad rocker, and even I know who he is.



Pfft - you're an above-average dad rocker. Like me!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jan 22, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> Pfft - you're an above-average dad rocker. Like me!



Hollowway, lord of all things 8-string, is a dad rocker.
I found this wayyyyy too funny.


----------



## bulb (Jan 22, 2016)

Can I just say that it's kinda funny/surreal to pop into this thread and see a bunch of people arguing whether i'm known or not haha.

Ultimately I don't think any of that really matters, even if I am an unknown, the model has been way more successful than either myself or even Jackson anticipated, so obviously something is resonating with the guitar players in the market. For that, I am incredibly grateful!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2016)

Dude, you're on ....ing guitar magazines. Have an ego for Christ's sake. Stop being so humble.


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 22, 2016)

bulb said:


> Can I just say that it's kinda funny/surreal to pop into this thread and see a bunch of people arguing whether i'm known or not haha.
> 
> Ultimately I don't think any of that really matters, even if I am an unknown, the model has been way more successful than either myself or even Jackson anticipated, so obviously something is resonating with the guitar players in the market. For that, I am incredibly grateful!




At the very least you are well known enough to be the basis of an argument about your being well known, and perhaps that in itself is enough to end the argument...


----------



## ncfiala (Jan 22, 2016)

A'ight don't get your panties in a bunch fanboys. I guess I was wrong. Wasn't meant as a criticism. Just don't like the music or the guitar. My favorite guitarist is Ron Jarzombek and a lot of people can't get into his music, he's pretty obscure, and he plays ugly as hell guitars. I still love him.

Certainly no disrespect to Misha (I assume Bulb is Misha?). I have a particularly strong distaste for this type of music, but my hat is off to anyone who can make any money in music these days.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 22, 2016)

No bunched panties here (I'm not wearing any, teehee), that was just a highly untrue statement that needed to be corrected.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jan 22, 2016)

I don't think the price is unwarrented so much as I just think it's an unremarkable guitar. The quality will surely be nice, but I'm betting you can get a black super strat 8 of good quality for a fraction of the price. The sixes and sevens were jazzed up with unique and awesome finishes alongside the quality. 

Basically, why spend 3500 on something when you can get something comparable for much less? It's a collector thing though, which is just great. People will buy them, and there's nothing wrong with that. As for his notoriety, it doesn't matter to me. I'm aware of him and his work, and that's all I care about.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 22, 2016)

Yeah, I remember the first time I saw you (bulb) in an ad in a guitar magazine I ran around pointing it out to everyone saying, "You guys, there's this guy on my forum online that is making it big. He's in this magazine!" And they'd be like, "Is he your friend or something?" And I'm all, "Yeah! Or, not really. I mean, I don't know. He's on the forum, so I guess so, but I've never hung out in person. But I would. Hang out, I mean. He's not an enemy, though. Or a stranger." And they're just staring at me. "Yeah, he's a friend. And he goes by bulb. Wait, why are you walking away, come here, let's look at the ad a little longer!"

It was then that I realized I'm the extended ranger version of a Jehovah's Witness.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2016)

^Misha replied to one of my comments once, so now we're both bae.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Jan 22, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> _[Awesomeness]_



Have I ever told you how awesome you are?

But I didn't know about Misha till a couple years back, but still.

Anyways, congrats Misha! A Ltd. CS 8 with good specs by Jackson? And it's ONLY $5000CAD? Well, I'd call that pretty affordable for it is! I like it.

He commented on something I said once, well, he schooled me, but either way...


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 22, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I remember the first time I saw you (bulb) in an ad in a guitar magazine I ran around pointing it out to everyone saying, "You guys, there's this guy on my forum online that is making it big. He's in this magazine!" And they'd be like, "Is he your friend or something?" And I'm all, "Yeah! Or, not really. I mean, I don't know. He's on the forum, so I guess so, but I've never hung out in person. But I would. Hang out, I mean. He's not an enemy, though. Or a stranger." And they're just staring at me. "Yeah, he's a friend. And he goes by bulb. Wait, why are you walking away, come here, let's look at the ad a little longer!"
> 
> It was then that I realized I'm the extended ranger version of a Jehovah's Witness.







Dude you kill me sometimes.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 22, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I remember the first time I saw you (bulb) in an ad in a guitar magazine I ran around pointing it out to everyone saying, "You guys, there's this guy on my forum online that is making it big. He's in this magazine!" And they'd be like, "Is he your friend or something?" And I'm all, "Yeah! Or, not really. I mean, I don't know. He's on the forum, so I guess so, but I've never hung out in person. But I would. Hang out, I mean. He's not an enemy, though. Or a stranger." And they're just staring at me. "Yeah, he's a friend. And he goes by bulb. Wait, why are you walking away, come here, let's look at the ad a little longer!"
> 
> It was then that I realized I'm the extended ranger version of a Jehovah's Witness.



I wish I could like this twice


----------



## bulb (Jan 22, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I remember the first time I saw you (bulb) in an ad in a guitar magazine I ran around pointing it out to everyone saying, "You guys, there's this guy on my forum online that is making it big. He's in this magazine!" And they'd be like, "Is he your friend or something?" And I'm all, "Yeah! Or, not really. I mean, I don't know. He's on the forum, so I guess so, but I've never hung out in person. But I would. Hang out, I mean. He's not an enemy, though. Or a stranger." And they're just staring at me. "Yeah, he's a friend. And he goes by bulb. Wait, why are you walking away, come here, let's look at the ad a little longer!"
> 
> It was then that I realized I'm the extended ranger version of a Jehovah's Witness.



hahah this got me good


----------



## Vletrmx (Jan 22, 2016)

I still brag to people about talking to Misha on MSN messenger over 10 years ago.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 22, 2016)

I was once in the same room as him, so we're really close. 

Just because it was a concert and hundreds of other people can say the same means nothing. What we have is special*.

*no it's not. 

So, I really wouldn't mind one of these 8's. Id want it harder if it wad in silverburst though.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 22, 2016)

jephjacques said:


> I wish I could like this twice



Hey, you're my other one! "Hey check out this funny comic that I didn't just specifically pull up to show you. Yeah, I know that guy. Yeah, we talk on occasion. No big." And then I walk away, trying to walk in a way that communicates, "Das right, we bad. We bad."


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 22, 2016)

I always love the "we can get something comparable for cheaper elsewhere" comments. Outside of Carvin I can't think of anywhere else you can get a USA built 8-string for less. Maybe some fly by night luthier special 

If you want a guitar built by skilled labor that gets good wages you're gonna have to pay for it.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 22, 2016)

Looks good, and I bet it'll sell really well. Lots of people are going to be happy. I'm sure if it does well enough they'll add colors/etc. there needs to be consistent demand to add lower-end versions.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Jan 23, 2016)

This is like walking into someone's dream home and complaining about how much it costs and how you don't like the options they chose. It's been said multiple times throughout this thread "don't like it, don't buy it". It's as simple as that.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Jan 23, 2016)

For that price I will build myself an awesome Kiesel K8 fanned fret....


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 23, 2016)

That's more in line with what I was expecting. Should be even cheaper in the states where it won't be an import.


----------



## SDMFVan (Jan 23, 2016)

If you speced this exact guitar with the Jackson Custom Shop and wanted to have it built by Mike Shannon it would be significantly more than $3500, so I don't know why the price is such a huge issue. Everyone realizes that black paint costs the same as blue/orange/silver/etc, right?


----------



## narad (Jan 23, 2016)

SDMFVan said:


> If you speced this exact guitar with the Jackson Custom Shop and wanted to have it built by Mike Shannon it would be significantly more than $3500, so I don't know why the price is such a huge issue. Everyone realizes that black paint costs the same as blue/orange/silver/etc, right?



I don't think people are comparing it to other options _from Jackson_.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 23, 2016)

narad said:


> I don't think people are comparing it to other options _from Jackson_.



But that's what this is: a Jackson. 

It's an 8-string for the Jackson USA player. 

If brands, and more specifically thier each individual feel and identity, didn't matter this forum would be much more placid.


----------



## Mangle (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't understand why no one ever includes 3 or 5 or maybe a half dozen lefties in these batch runs. Even 2! This would be a slam dunk for me. Even if there are a couple of specs I'm not completely in love with. This purchase would be a lock! With at least a few others I'm relatively sure of as well. Sheesh!

Edit: The more time I spend going over this guit's specs and overall aesthetics, the more I realize it's svelte and innate tendency towards complete aural subjugation!

Edit2:Uhm, features paragraph 2 says 12-16 comp. radius, features list says 20 overall radius.... which is it?


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jan 23, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I remember the first time I saw you (bulb) in an ad in a guitar magazine I ran around pointing it out to everyone saying, "You guys, there's this guy on my forum online that is making it big. He's in this magazine!" And they'd be like, "Is he your friend or something?" And I'm all, "Yeah! Or, not really. I mean, I don't know. He's on the forum, so I guess so, but I've never hung out in person. But I would. Hang out, I mean. He's not an enemy, though. Or a stranger." And they're just staring at me. "Yeah, he's a friend. And he goes by bulb. Wait, why are you walking away, come here, let's look at the ad a little longer!"
> 
> It was then that I realized I'm the extended ranger version of a Jehovah's Witness.


I wish halloway was on a magazine cover because you know he'd bring like a 12 string guitar that made a chapman stick look like a bitch.


----------



## bulb (Jan 24, 2016)

Mangle said:


> I don't understand why no one ever includes 3 or 5 or maybe a half dozen lefties in these batch runs. Even 2! This would be a slam dunk for me. Even if there are a couple of specs I'm not completely in love with. This purchase would be a lock! With at least a few others I'm relatively sure of as well. Sheesh!
> 
> Edit: The more time I spend going over this guit's specs and overall aesthetics, the more I realize it's svelte and innate tendency towards complete aural subjugation!
> 
> Edit2:Uhm, features paragraph 2 says 12-16 comp. radius, features list says 20 overall radius.... which is it?



It's definitely 20", 12-16 is the standard Jackson radius, so maybe someone just forgot to edit that part.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 24, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> It's made in the god damn custom shop. That's why it costs what it does.
> )



Yup, I'd emphasize that if I were a retailer because it's not blatantly obvious from just reading the spec sheet.


----------



## prlgmnr (Jan 24, 2016)

IChuckFinleyI said:


> This is like walking into someone's dream home and complaining about how much it costs and how you don't like the options they chose. It's been said multiple times throughout this thread "don't like it, don't buy it". It's as simple as that.



It's pretty readily apparent from the internet at large that at least some people spend their entire time listening to music they hate in order to complain about it, reading articles about things they already know in order to moan that they already know about the content, and no doubt spending hundreds of thousands of pounds on signature gear they don't like from artists they can't stand so they can stand in their studios and silently fume at the wall hangers loaded with unwanted guitars.


----------

